# Internal Auditor



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

HI,

I have got few queries regarding the Skills Assessment from VETASSESS on Internal Auditors.

I am a ACCA Member (2012)+Bsc (HonS) Applied Aco****ancy -2009(I got a transcript for the same however, 3 subject in ACCA i.e F1,2,3 i got exemption)+BBA (major in Finance) 2002

Further I have got 4.5 years of Internal Audit Experience from 2011 in big 4.

Please advise me shall I send my all qualification info to VETASSESS or only ACCA member and BSC(OBU) for getting positive assessment. (Guess it is more relevant area for Internal Audit). 

What about working experience from which point do they assess? 2002, 2009 or 2012.??

If anybody have got same kind of situation and done their assessment, Please please advise me. 
Thank u


----------



## babajani (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi

Based on my experience, I will suggest you to get your experience and qualifications assessed by any accounting body i.e ICAA/CPA/IPA. What I have observed is that internal audit experience is considered relevant to accountant occupation so your experience will be assessed as relevant if you chose to be assessed as an accountant.

For experience, try to determine when did you covered the required knowledge areas for the accountant occupation. If you covered all the required areas during your BBA or BSC than all of your experience would be considered. IF not than they will consider it after you completed your ACCA exams.

But you must keep in mind that quota for accountants has been filled this year. You should wait till July and see if they keep accountants on SOL or not. 

If you do not need your experience points I would recommend you to get yourself assessed as internal auditor. IA is currently on occupation list and chances are it will remain there. But they deduct some experience to give a positive assessment. 

Hope it helps

Regards


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello SK,

I got my assessment done from VETASSESS and i have internal audit back ground. However i am not sure for they consider your pre member ship experience. e.g from 2011 till 2012 (until you got your ACCA memebership) but that does not make too difference because both comes under 3-5 years experience slab. 
Furthermore, i have read in this forum that CPA/ ICAA create fuss about Accounting theory subject, VETASSESS is relatively simple and easy route. 

Cheers




sk1982 said:


> HI,
> 
> I have got few queries regarding the Skills Assessment from VETASSESS on Internal Auditors.
> 
> ...


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Thank Babajani and Sam1051 for your valuable suggestion, I will take a risk to assess my qualification and experience in VETASESS..Hope they count my work experience after my ACCA membership.

Cheers


----------



## sam1051 (Mar 6, 2014)

I am very hopeful that they will count your experience from 2012 on wards. Good luck and i guess you better submit all of your degrees not just ACCA, if they are available




sk1982 said:


> Thank Babajani and Sam1051 for your valuable suggestion, I will take a risk to assess my qualification and experience in VETASESS..Hope they count my work experience after my ACCA membership.
> 
> Cheers


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hi sam,
Referring to our previous conversation, I have an issue on employment letter to be sent to Vetassess. My previous employer agree to include the duties I have performed during my tenure with them. However, my present employer (Big 4) is only providing me a employment letter mentioning that I am presently working in Risk Consulting Department. Technically, risk consulting is job which completely related to internal audit, whereas I don't know VETASSESS would accept only this much of information for the complete assessment.

Please advise me on this matter or any alternatives I can do to satisfy to VETASSESS.

Thank you


----------



## shanksIn (Jul 20, 2015)

*Urgent help for skill assessment*

Hello Guys,

While traversing through your all conversation I think my query can be answered. 

So here it goes, I need to claim 5 points of my partner skills to get 60 score and ,my occupation is in SOL (Software Engg.) 

My wife has 6+ years of experience in Internal Auditing and 95% of job roles and duties matches as per the vetassess. But my concern is that, does her studies are inline with vetassess basic requirements? I am in a state of confusion so request you all to please bring some light on the same and I am mentioning below her main subjects and the course that she has studied. 


1) DEGREE: BACHELOR OF SCIENCE IN HOSPITALITY,CATERING & TOURISM(BScHT: 3 years)
MAIN SUBJECTS: a) FINANCIAL ACCOUNTING
b) BUSINESS LAW
c) BUSINESS ECONOMICS
d) BUSINESS ENVIRONMENT
e) HOTEL ACCOUNTING,
f) ENTREPRENEURSHIP AND PROJECT FEASIBILITY,
g)TOURISM FINANCE,

2) DEGREE:GRADUATE DIPLOMA IN APPLIED BUSINESS STUDIES  LEVEL 7 FROM NEW ZEALAND:1 year)
MAIN SUBJECTS: a) ENTREPRENEURSHIP
b) CHANGE MANAGEMENT
c) INDUSTRY PROJECT STRATEGIC MANAGEMENT
d) INTERNAL BUSINESS MANAGEMENT
 e) PROJECT MANAGEMENT(RISK ANALYSIS). 

How long it will take to get the assessment result and tentative time frame ?

Thanks & Regards
Shanks


----------



## amm_skt (Jul 21, 2015)

Hi

Can anyone plz guide me i got IA assessment negative. qualification is considered highly relevant but i had problem in work experience. the tasks undertaken are not highly relevant. i contacted my case officer (email) and asked if i can go for review with additional documents and he said i can. now im confused what additional docs should i provide and what additional things should i add on my work experience letter coz im performing all the responsibilities given in anzsco. the problem here in Saudi Arabia is drafting the letters but my company is willing to write the way i suggest them and according to my responsibilities. Can someone please guide me.


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

*190 or 189 Internal Auditor*

Hi All,

I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 30 October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too. 

Other issue is regarding 189 visa, as I am adding 5 more points in April 2016 from my current work experience, it would be rational for me to wait till April and go for 189?
if in case i got invitation from 190 before shall i grab that opportunity instead. Please suggest me. All you valuable suggestion would be appreciable.


*Skilled Individual | Internal Auditor - 221214
VETASSESS Positive: 25 February 2016
PTE Academic : L: 90, R: 90, W: 90, S: 90
EOI Submitted : Oct 30, 2016 (65 Points for 189 (will be 70 in April 2016 due to work experience) & 70 Points for 190 [NSW])
EOI Invitation : XXXXX
*


----------



## commie_rick (Dec 15, 2012)

sk1982 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have following points claimed for the EOI I had filled on 30 October 2016. Can anyone suggest me what is the chances of getting invitation. I heard that NSW 190 are quicker to invite and process the Visa too.
> 
> ...



since u have superior english, i think u stand a high chance of getting an invitation. please update your status, thanks


----------



## sk1982 (Jun 7, 2015)

commie_rick said:


> since u have superior english, i think u stand a high chance of getting an invitation. please update your status, thanks


I will surely update my status. Thanks


----------

